# Pine Sap



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

went to NY state camping. very nice campground and good location. now the problem SAP. it's on the awning, slide toppers rubber roof and my truck.







glad i didn't take the dogs. on the bright side the shade was great.
ok now how do i get this stuff off. i'll be "sticken" around for help.


----------



## GarethsDad (Apr 4, 2007)

That depends on when you want to get it (pine pitch) off. There are commercial pine (sap, pitch, tar) removers, But they are all solvents and could take off the (gel coat) of the TT. I usually wait till colder weather and scrape off with a plastic spoon.


----------



## Ridgway-Rangers (Apr 18, 2008)

For clothing, hands, tables, ect, I have had really good luck with Purell Hand Sanitizer. It is non abrasive and the alcohol leaves no residue. For your awning, I recommend it. Fiberglass would require a test site first and for the roof, I don't think so. 
Just my 2 cents, 
Brian


----------



## justinsnow0 (Feb 5, 2007)

I'm not sure if this is bad for the surface or not but I have used Fantastic in the past and it worked great.


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

I make Christmas wreaths, and the pitch builds up on your hands, I discovered the least abrasive, and quickest cleaner for my hands to be plain old Crisco shortening, then wash with regular soap. I'd think this would be fine for all finishes.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WD-40 (Water Displacement, 4Oth Attempt)

Cleans just about everything. Click here for web site that has 2000+ uses for WD-40


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

I've used Turtle Wax tar/sap and bug remover on the body. It doesn't hurt the fiberglass and it takes everything off, including black streaks. Can't help you with the rubber roof......

Mike


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> WD-40 (Water Displacement, 4Oth Attempt)
> 
> Cleans just about everything. Click here for web site that has 2000+ uses for WD-40


I agree with the WD-40 suggestion. It does take the sap off the fiberglass without hurting it. I haven't tried it on the awning, however. (Lots of sap at Disney's Fort Wilderness!)

But I'd leave the roof alone. The sap won't hurt anything and nobody will see it up there anyway. (If they do, tell 'em to go up and clean it off!) I wouldn't take any chances with using anything on the roof other than soap and water. The results aren't worth the risk, IMHO.

Mike


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Scoutr2 said:


> [
> But I'd leave the roof alone. The sap won't hurt anything and nobody will see it up there anyway. (If they do, tell 'em to go up and clean it off!) I wouldn't take any chances with using anything on the roof other than soap and water. The results aren't worth the risk, IMHO.


...fall under the age ole saying "if it ain't broke...don't fix it".


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

well worked for a little over 3 hours on the awning top and underside. i tried goo gone, wd40 and mineral oil. 
the winner is............................mineral oil.







finished it off with a very good polish for cars called "Ibiz". hope my kid understands about the polish i used.







oh not done yet 1/3 to do. next time i will ask the CG and plan for it. i sure am glad is CG didn't allow pets, my goldens would never be the same


----------

